# Bruce Lee Bronze Statue



## hkdigit

In 2005, Bruce Lee (&#26446;&#23567;&#40845 was remembered in Hong Kong with a bronze statue to mark his sixty-fifth birthday. The bronze statue, unveiled on November 27, 2005, honored Lee as Chinese film's bright star of the century.

Photoblog Ref: http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2006/12/bruce-lee-bronze-statue.html


----------



## Megalodon

That's nice. I think there's one in Serbia too. Not as big or as well done.


----------



## Zu-I

Its not in Serbia,its in Bosnia.


----------



## hkdigit

Any photos?


----------



## Jeremy Z

Awesome.  I think you have to be a Bruce Lee fan to really appreciate it.


----------



## inneist

Hi (&#20320;&#22909;!) 

The Bruce Lee Statue is in the Bosnian city Mostar. Although the city was once deeply divided along the ethnical lines, everyone there now seems to agree that Lee is a hero to all ethnicities. Here's one photo I found through google:
http://www.dieneueepoche.com/pics/2005/11/27/xl/2005-11-27-xl--AP_20051126160538_XAE103_BruceLee.jpg

The statue in Hong Kong looks good. How tall is it?


----------

